# csm+b containing copper?



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

just went to a local hydroponics store (Second Nature in oakville) and bought a bunch of ferts .. however when buying CSM+B the owner told me that his batch contains traces of chelated copper (0.1g per 10kg) .. is that ok?

just to confirm:
I have a 45g heavily planted, eco complete substrate and I'm using 48" t5ho fixture (2 x 55w, 10000k bulbs), flourish excel co2 (planning on getting a pressure co2 system)

this is my planned regimen (every 2nd day)

Macro:
kno3: 1.46g
kh2po4: 0.39g
k2so4: 0.13g

Micro:
csm+b: 0.3g 

edit: looking for reasonably priced digital scale .. anyone seen any around? (or would let me use theirs for couple minutes?)
does this look reasonable?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

if it is chelated then it is ok. Trace amounts are fine and necessary fro all living organisms.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As mentioned, the chelated iron in CSM+B is fine.

You can purchase a gram scale online quite cheaply. Alternatively, find someone that works in a lab to borrow their scale for a few minutes.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks .. I just hope my EI levels aren't too high


----------

